# Milk for two



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

I just wanted to ask a really simple question. I have the DTP and generally make lattes/flat whites for myself and the wife. Do most people make up the milk one at a time or can I get good results if I buy a bigger jug (have motto Europa 500ml atm) and froth enough for both in one go?

I can make espresso twice easily enough but cleaning/cooling the milk jug and frothing again between serves takes time and usually means the wife had finished her coffee before I sit down with her to enjoy mine.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Holmes said:


> I just wanted to ask a really simple question. I have the DTP and generally make lattes/flat whites for myself and the wife. Do most people make up the milk one at a time or can I get good results if I buy a bigger jug (have motto Europa 500ml atm) and froth enough for both in one go?
> 
> I can make espresso twice easily enough but cleaning/cooling the milk jug and frothing again between serves takes time and usually means the wife had finished her coffee before I sit down with her to enjoy mine.


I have the dual boiler, rather than the DTP but in general, I find I struggle to get good enough results doing a larger quantity of milk for two in one go. But other people might have different results. If you do them individually, the answer might be just to prep everything before you start as much as possible to avoid delays between making coffees to try to be able to sit down together but I rarely manage that myself. If I have more than just my wife to make coffees for, unless it's for someone that wants lattes etc, I usually just make them a filter coffee instead in the Technivorn instead


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

You can definitely do milk for two in one jug at the same time. I have done so with my DTP. It obviously takes a little longer as you are steaming double the milk but yes you definitely can.


----------

